# Sticky  Photo Help



## hankster

In this thread I will be posting pictures that can help with a repair or show difference conditions that may be helpful in diagnosing a problem.

This topic is closed to outside posting. If you have some photos that would be helpful to others, just email me and I'll see if they are suitable for posting.

If you have any questions about the photos, post them here -> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=189167


----------



## hankster

*Poulan Blower Fuel Line Routing*

Here is the fuel line routing for later model Poulan manufactured blowers. See the picture for an example of what they look like. They are sold under many different brand names such as Poulan, Weedeater and Craftsman.


----------



## hankster

*"Ryobi" Style Engine Fuel Line Routing*

Here is the fuel line routing for most Ryobi design engines. This same engine was used on older model Ryobi, IDC and Robin brands. They are currently used on many brand names such as Troy Bilt, Craftsman, Yardman, Yard Machines and Bolan. These engines are currently manufactured by MTD.


----------

